# Depotting Stila Eyeshadow



## miss_emc (Jul 31, 2006)

Does anybody know how to safely depot the Stila eyeshadow pots? I can't find any tutorial on how to do it and i'm not quite sure because of the cardboard packaging.... Thanks!


----------



## sweetmelissa (Jul 31, 2006)

What I've always done is use an exacto knife and put it between the pot and the cardboard and then start to slowly and carefully pry the shadow pot out of the cardboard.  If you go fast you may knick the shadow.  I also sort of peel the cardboard away as I'm prying which makes it thinner and easier to pry out of.  You may end up with a little cardboard left on the bottom of the pan where it was glued in but it should only be a small amount. 

Good luck!


----------



## siam84 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Depotting Stila*

What has always worked for me is sticking a nail in under the cardboard pot, and gently pushing.  Have never had a stila depot accident to date, and have been using since 1998.


----------



## ririan (Jan 18, 2008)

how about depot the shadow out from the laminated cardboard?? I just destroyed one eye shadow pan while trying to pry it out of the palette


----------



## rt66chix (Apr 12, 2009)

I just got my Stila refillable compacts in the mail and am going to start depotting the shadows I have, but I was hoping someone would have a good technique for it? I'd like to minimize any chance of breakage cuz I've done it before and broken a couple.
Anyone???


----------



## chaffsters33 (Apr 13, 2009)

Where do you have them? If they're in the little aluminum tins you can just poke a toothpick in the hole in the bottom and it will come out. If they're in the old cardboard containers pinkiecharm on youtube has a video on how to depot those.


----------

